# Windows 7 Blue Screen ( watchdog.sys? )



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys I got this BSOD while I was trying to install adobe flash player, just recieved my computer fresh from computer repairs who fixed my posting problem by flashing / updating the bios, refitting components, and changing the HDD. 

I checked out the BSOD and it said the problem might have been caused by watchdog.sys - I'd like some input on what caused this problem and how I can fix it.

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02855000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a92e50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 09:45:13.449 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:50.384

*Problem probably caused by watchdog.sys*

DMP attached


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

DO you have AVG or Norton Anti-virus? Both of them have a watchdog programs. As far as getting a BSOD because of the watchdog programs, that is an odd issue. What i would try to do is disable your antivirus from running at start up through safe mode and see if there is any change as far as getting a BSOD.

Keep us posted!


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/972903


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`
Did you see a BSOD w/ a bugcheck = 0x101 (CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT), referring to a CPU timeout?


The bugcheck from the dump that you posted = *0x119* = VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR = video scheduler encountered a fatal error, probable cause listed as the DirectX Kernel, timestamp = Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009, as well as a DirectX component.

What I found most interesting in the dump --> your system uptime = exactly 1 hour.

1. How long has it been since you got the system back from the shop? 
2. Did they reload Windows 7?
3. If so, from what source?
4. What was the original OS on the system?
5. Does the system go down ever 60 min or at any other regular interval?
6. They put a new HDD, flashed BIOS, upgraded....??? WHY?

Your Windows 7 installation should be re-validated after such hardware changes.

www.microsoft.com/genuine

I don't see any reference to "watchdog" in the dump presented here today.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

. 





```
[FONT=Lucida Console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_112509-26894-01[1].zip\112509-26894-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02855000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a92e50
Debug session time: Wed Nov 25 06:45:13.449 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:50.384
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 119, {7000000, fffffa8007510410, fffffa8004ae2010, fffffa80049f4640}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR (119)
The video scheduler has detected that fatal violation has occurred. This resulted
in a condition that video scheduler can no longer progress. Any other values after
parameter 1 must be individually examined according to the subtype.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000007000000, The subtype of the bugcheck:
Arg2: fffffa8007510410
Arg3: fffffa8004ae2010
Arg4: fffffa80049f4640

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8800123622f to fffff800028c6f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`03c629d8 fffff880`0123622f : 00000000`00000119 00000000`07000000 fffffa80`07510410 fffffa80`04ae2010 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03c629e0 fffff880`053bc318 : fffffa80`0466ea00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04ae2070 : watchdog!WdLogEvent5+0x11b
fffff800`03c62a30 fffff880`053bc37a : fffffa80`0000378e fffffa80`04ae2070 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07510410 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+0x8c
fffff800`03c62a60 fffff880`053b8360 : fffffa80`040fe370 fffffa80`04ae2010 fffffa80`075ac000 fffffa80`075ac000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckPendingDeviceCommand+0x3e
fffff800`03c62aa0 fffff880`053b77da : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessCompletedQueuePacketInternal+0x438
fffff800`03c62b60 fffff880`053b6e00 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07510410 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x3b6
fffff800`03c62c00 fffff880`053b6c4c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07510410 fffffa80`061ff480 fffffa80`061ffaa8 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff800`03c62c50 fffff880`042761cf : fffffa80`061ff480 fffffa80`06223f02 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff800`03c62ca0 fffffa80`061ff480 : fffffa80`06223f02 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl+0x31cf
fffff800`03c62ca8 fffffa80`06223f02 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0496680d : 0xfffffa80`061ff480
fffff800`03c62cb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0496680d 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06223f02


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c
fffff880`053bc318 c744243071c8ffff mov     dword ptr [rsp+30h],0FFFFC871h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgmms1

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgmms1.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc578

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+8c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm dxgmms1
start             end                 module name
fffff880`053ae000 fffff880`053f4000   dxgmms1    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgmms1.pdb\685AF9F266284BE19008B39B739A572B1\dxgmms1.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgmms1.sys
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\dxgmms1.sys\4A5BC57846000\dxgmms1.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
    Image name: dxgmms1.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
    CheckSum:         0004AD44
    ImageSize:        00046000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgmms1.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgmms1.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics MMS
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`03c629d8 fffff880`0123622f nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`03c629e0 fffff880`053bc318 watchdog!WdLogEvent5+0x11b
fffff800`03c62a30 fffff880`053bc37a dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckConditionDeviceCommand+0x8c
fffff800`03c62a60 fffff880`053b8360 dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckPendingDeviceCommand+0x3e
fffff800`03c62aa0 fffff880`053b77da dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessCompletedQueuePacketInternal+0x438
fffff800`03c62b60 fffff880`053b6e00 dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+0x3b6
fffff800`03c62c00 fffff880`053b6c4c dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpcWorker+0x198
fffff800`03c62c50 fffff880`042761cf dxgmms1!VidSchDdiNotifyDpc+0x94
fffff800`03c62ca0 fffffa80`061ff480 dxgkrnl+0x31cf
fffff800`03c62ca8 fffffa80`06223f02 0xfffffa80`061ff480
fffff800`03c62cb0 00000000`00000000 0xfffffa80`06223f02
0: kd> lv
       ^ Syntax error in 'lv'
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`0280c000 fffff800`02855000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02855000 fffff800`02e32000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c44000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00c44000 fffff880`00c6f000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue May 19 23:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00cbd000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cbd000 fffff880`00cd1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d2f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00def000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dff000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00f3e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3e000 fffff880`00f4d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00fa4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fad000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fea000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ff7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`01084000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01084000 fffff880`010a2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010af000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`010b8000 fffff880`0111a000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`0111a000 fffff880`01125000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01125000 fffff880`01130000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01130000 fffff880`0117c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`01190000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01190000 fffff880`011ee000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011ff000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01245000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0124a000 fffff880`013ed000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014b9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`015ac000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015f6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01868000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01894000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`0189d000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`018a4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018a4000 fffff880`018ad000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`018ad000 fffff880`018f9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01901000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01901000 fffff880`0193b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`0194d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`01956000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01956000 fffff880`01990000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019a6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019d6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019fc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04017000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04017000 fffff880`04026000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`04044000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`0404d000 fffff880`040d7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`0411c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0411c000 fffff880`04125000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04125000 fffff880`0414b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04177000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`04192000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`04192000 fffff880`041a6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041f7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04216000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04237000 fffff880`0425d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04273000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04273000 fffff880`04367000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04367000 fffff880`0438b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0438b000 fffff880`043eed80   nvm62x64 nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 14:01:06 2008 (48F8FD12)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0480d000 fffff880`04819000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04819000 fffff880`04824000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04824000 fffff880`0487a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`0488b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0488b000 fffff880`048c9000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`048c9000 fffff880`048d9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`053aba80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053ad180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`053ae000 fffff880`053f4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05631000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`05642000 fffff880`05666000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05666000 fffff880`05672000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05672000 fffff880`056a1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056bc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`056bc000 fffff880`056dd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`056dd000 fffff880`056f7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`056f7000 fffff880`05706000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05706000 fffff880`05715000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05715000 fffff880`0576f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`05777000 fffff880`05778480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05779000 fffff880`057bc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057bfd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Tue Jul 14 15:34:45 2009 (4A5D0805)
fffff880`057c0000 fffff880`057d2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`057d2000 fffff880`057e7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`057e7000 fffff880`057ff000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05a22000 fffff880`05a7e000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05a7e000 fffff880`05abb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`05abb000 fffff880`05add000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05add000 fffff880`05ae2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05ae3000 fffff880`05aef000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05aef000 fffff880`05afd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05afd000 fffff880`05b07000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`05b07000 fffff880`05b32000   dump_nvstor dump_nvstor.sys Tue May 19 23:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`05b32000 fffff880`05b45000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05b45000 fffff880`05b53000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05b53000 fffff880`05b61000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05b61000 fffff880`05b7a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05b7a000 fffff880`05b82080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05b83000 fffff880`05b84f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05b85000 fffff880`05b92000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05baf000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05baf000 fffff880`05bbd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05bbd000 fffff880`05be0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05be0000 fffff880`05beb000   LGPBTDD  LGPBTDD.sys  Wed Jul 01 11:47:52 2009 (4A4BAF58)
fffff880`05beb000 fffff880`05c00000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0645f000 fffff880`06527000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06527000 fffff880`06545000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06545000 fffff880`0655d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0655d000 fffff880`06589000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06589000 fffff880`065d6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`065d6000 fffff880`065f9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`066a9000 fffff880`0674f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0674f000 fffff880`0675a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0675a000 fffff880`06787000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`06799000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06a2a000 fffff880`06ac2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06ac2000 fffff880`06ad2000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`06b43000 fffff880`06b4e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`06b4e000 fffff880`06b68c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06b72000 fffff880`06b7a000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b6e000 fffff880`06b70000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b70000 fffff880`06b72000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b6b000 fffff880`06b6e000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b69000 fffff880`06b6b000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06ad2000 fffff880`06b43000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d6000 fffff880`019e4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ee000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182b000   dump_nvstor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0183e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05746000 fffff880`05777000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05715000 fffff880`05746000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0488b000 fffff880`048c9000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00fa4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0404d000 fffff880`040d7000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04216000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01125000 fffff880`01130000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`06b43000 fffff880`06b4e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c1a000 fffff880`00c44000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0189d000 fffff880`018a4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011ff000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06527000 fffff880`06545000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00647000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`01868000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d2f000 fffff880`00def000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`019a6000 fffff880`019d6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00d2f000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`048c9000 fffff880`048d9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05aef000 fffff880`05afd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`04044000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04017000 fffff880`04026000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01990000 fffff880`019a6000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05abb000 fffff880`05add000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05afd000 fffff880`05b07000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:00 2009 (4A5BCABC)
fffff880`05b32000 fffff880`05b45000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05b07000 fffff880`05b32000   dump_nvstor dump_nvstor.sys Tue May 19 23:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`05ae3000 fffff880`05aef000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04273000 fffff880`04367000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`053ae000 fffff880`053f4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480d000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 17:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`01190000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01130000 fffff880`0117c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01956000 fffff880`01990000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015f6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`0280c000 fffff800`02855000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04367000 fffff880`0438b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05a22000 fffff880`05a7e000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05b61000 fffff880`05b7a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05b7a000 fffff880`05b82080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05b53000 fffff880`05b61000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0645f000 fffff880`06527000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`01956000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0425d000 fffff880`04273000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`056f7000 fffff880`05706000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05baf000 fffff880`05bbd000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`05779000 fffff880`057bc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05add000 fffff880`05ae2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`057bc000 fffff880`057bfd80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Tue Jul 14 15:34:45 2009 (4A5D0805)
fffff880`05be0000 fffff880`05beb000   LGPBTDD  LGPBTDD.sys  Wed Jul 01 11:47:52 2009 (4A4BAF58)
fffff880`05beb000 fffff880`05c00000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05bbd000 fffff880`05be0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00cbd000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`05b45000 fffff880`05b53000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05706000 fffff880`05715000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05b85000 fffff880`05b92000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01868000 fffff880`01894000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`06ac2000 fffff880`06ad2000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`06545000 fffff880`0655d000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0655d000 fffff880`06589000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06589000 fffff880`065d6000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`065d6000 fffff880`065f9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0111a000 fffff880`01125000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fb7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01190000 fffff880`011ee000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04017000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`0194d000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`015ac000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`05666000 fffff880`05672000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05672000 fffff880`056a1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`057d2000 fffff880`057e7000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`0411c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`01084000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02855000 fffff800`02e32000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0124a000 fffff880`013ed000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`0189d000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053ad180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`048e8000 fffff880`053aba80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`0438b000 fffff880`043eed80   nvm62x64 nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 14:01:06 2008 (48F8FD12)
fffff880`00c44000 fffff880`00c6f000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue May 19 23:45:37 2009 (4A13A711)
fffff880`04125000 fffff880`0414b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fea000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00def000 fffff880`00dff000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`066a9000 fffff880`0674f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05a7e000 fffff880`05abb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cbd000 fffff880`00cd1000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05642000 fffff880`05666000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056bc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`056bc000 fffff880`056dd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`056dd000 fffff880`056f7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`041a6000 fffff880`041f7000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`018a4000 fffff880`018ad000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014b9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01901000 fffff880`0193b000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`057e7000 fffff880`057ff000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0674f000 fffff880`0675a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0480d000 fffff880`04819000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04177000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01901000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06a2a000 fffff880`06ac2000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0675a000 fffff880`06787000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`010b8000 fffff880`0111a000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`05777000 fffff880`05778480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06787000 fffff880`06799000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010af000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01084000 fffff880`010a2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`04192000 fffff880`041a6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00410000 fffff960`0041a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04237000 fffff880`0425d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`057c0000 fffff880`057d2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06b4e000 fffff880`06b68c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05baf000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05b83000 fffff880`05b84f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`0488b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`05715000 fffff880`0576f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04819000 fffff880`04824000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04824000 fffff880`0487a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fea000 fffff880`00ff7000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019fc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`018ad000 fffff880`018f9000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`04192000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`01245000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00f3e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3e000 fffff880`00f4d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0411c000 fffff880`04125000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fad000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a21000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05631000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06b72000 fffff880`06b7a000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b6e000 fffff880`06b70000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b70000 fffff880`06b72000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b6b000 fffff880`06b6e000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06b69000 fffff880`06b6b000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06ad2000 fffff880`06b43000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019d6000 fffff880`019e4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019e4000 fffff880`019ee000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182b000   dump_nvstor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0183e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05746000 fffff880`05777000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05715000 fffff880`05746000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
windbg> .hh 
0: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion 
kdcom fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hal fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mountmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ataport fver =  pver =
nvstor fver =  pver =
mcupdate_GenuineIntel fver =  pver =
PSHED fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CLFS fver =  pver =
CI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
partmgr fver =  pver =
volmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volmgrx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pciide fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Wdf01000 fver = 1.9.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 1.9.7600.16385
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
ACPI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WMILIB fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msisadrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
vdrvroot fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cng fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Npfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tdx fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
storport fver =  pver =
msahci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
amdxata fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fileinfo fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
msrpc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
blbdrive fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
pcw fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Fs_Rec fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
watchdog fver =  pver =
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Msfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NETIO fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecpkg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
rdpencdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndis fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fwpkclnt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdprefmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpip fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
cdrom fver =  pver =
MpFilter fver =  pver =
Null fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Beep fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
RDPCDD fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
volsnap fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
spldr fver =  pver =
rdyboost fver =  pver =
mup fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hwpolicy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fvevol fver =  pver =
disk fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
vga fver =  pver =
nsiproxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mssmbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
discache fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dfsc fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
afd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
netbios fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
serial fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
wanarp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
termdd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rdbss fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
AgileVpn fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tunnel fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
intelppm fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dxgkrnl fver =  pver =
HDAudBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nvm62x64 fver =  pver =
fdc fver =  pver =
serenum fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbohci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbehci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
1394ohci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CompositeBus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
nvlddmkm fver =  pver =
nvBridge fver =  pver =
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WUDFRd fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rasl2tp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndistapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ndiswan fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspppoe fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
raspptp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rassstp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
kbdclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mouclass fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbhub fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
swenum fver =  pver =
ks fver =  pver =
LGBusEnum fver =  pver =
umbus fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
NDProxy fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
rspndr fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
WudfPf fver =  pver =
HdAudio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
portcls fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
drmk fver =  pver =
ksthunk fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_diskdump fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_nvstor fver =  pver =
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
monitor fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hidusb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDCLASS fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDPARSE fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBD fver =  pver =
mouhid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbccgp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
kbdhid fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
luafv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
LGPBTDD fver =  pver =
lltdio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HTTP fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
bowser fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mpsdrv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb10 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
mrxsmb20 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv2 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
peauth fver =  pver =
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
tcpipreg fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
srv fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
MpNWMon fver =  pver =
asyncmac fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
usbaudio fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
win32k fver =  pver =
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
0: kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04273000 fffff880`04367000   dxgkrnl  T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
    CheckSum:         000F2129
    ImageSize:        000F4000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`07000000 fffffa80`07510410 fffffa80`04ae2010 fffffa80`049f4640



[/FONT]
```


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

I must have been mistaken, busy at work at the moment- I have a feeling that it has something to do with my motherboard and bios settings, got another bsod recently. Will link that one as well when I'm free.+


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Alright thank you for all the help thus far, hopefully I'll be able to narrow this problem down and fix it with the help of the TSF professionals. My computer has BSOD 4x ever since I've made this post, ever time it has BSOD it has been when I've been running a game. Once I managed to notice windows say the nvidia driver stopped working.

I'll add the DMP files to this as well as my BIOS settings.

_BIOS OPTIONS

> Standard CMOS Features
- Sata 3 [Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-]
- Sata 4 [ST31500341AS]

>Advanced BIOS Features
-CPU Internal Cache [Enabled]
-First Boot Device [Hard Disk]
-Second Boot Device [CDROM]
-Third Boot Device [Hard Disk]
-Boot Other Device [Disabled]
-APIC Mode [Enabled]

>Advanced Chipset Features
+System Clocks - CPU Freq, MHz 3000.0
+FSB Reference Clock, MHz 1333.3
-CPU Multiplier [9X]
-CPU N/2 Ratio [Disabled]
+SPREAD SPECTRUM OPTIONS
-CPU Spread Spectrum [Center Spread]
-HT Spread Spectrum [Auto]
-PCIe Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
-PCIe Spread Spectrum [Auto]
-SATA Spread Spectrum [Down Spread]

>FSB & Memory Config
-FSB - Memory Clock Mode [Auto]
+Memory Timing Settings [Expert]
-Command Per Clock [2T]

>CPU Configuration
-Limit CPUID MaxVal [Disabled]
-Intel SpeedStep [Disabled]
-PPM Mode [Native Mode]
-CPU Thermal Control [Disabled]
-C1E Enhanced Halt State [Enabled]
-Execute Disbale Bit [Enabled]
-Virtualization Technology [Enabled]

>System Voltages
+ Auto +
-System Bios Cacheable [Disabled]
HpET Function [Enabled]

>PnP / PCI Configurations
+Init Display First [PCI Slot]
-Reset Configuration Data [Disabled]
-Resources Controlled by [AUTO(ESCD)]
-PCI/VGA Palette Snoop [Disabled]
-PCI Latency Timer (CLK) [32]
Maximum Payload Size [4096]

>Fan Control
-CPU0 41C / 106F
-Board 29C / 84F

CPU Core - 1.18V
CPU Current - 37.52 A
Memory - 1.49V
nForce SPP - 1.30V
+3.3V - 3.23V
+3.3V Dual - 3.23V
+12V - 11.96V
+Vbat 3.04V_

My system is not overclocked but the Graphics Card is an OC version made by BFG Tech - GTX 285 Batman Edition OC to 2GB - Could this be causing my problems? All my drivers are up to date. 

I've also installed Microsoft Security Essentials as my Antivirus / AntiSpyware after I DL my drivers.

I know alot of my problems are caused by my motherboard, I'm planning on replacing it soon with the new one, and an i7 processor.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

My g19 keyboard has stopped working, not sure why. Keys still glow white but the LCD is not on anymore, after my last crash it stopped working.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

> 1. How long has it been since you got the system back from the shop?
> 2. Did they reload Windows 7?
> 3. If so, from what source?
> 4. What was the original OS on the system?
> ...


1. Its been 2-3 days.
2. No, they just fixed the posting problem.
3. I bought a copy of Windows 7 and its validated.
4. Windows 7 64-bit
5. It seems to go down only when I'm playing games- it says "The client has stopped working" And windows tries to figure out why- then few seconds later I get a BSOD and memory dump.
6. The old HDD was damaged apparently, from what I'm not sure, the BIOS was flashed to provide added support for new components- it wasn't updated for almost 2 yrs. They also Resocketted everything else and tweaked bios settings. But I'm wondering if Bios settings are optimal, why are spread spectrums even enabled when I don't have the PC oc'd. Also the commands per clock causes alot of stability issues for my board (i790 ultra sli) - I hear its supposed to be set @ 2T - is this true? - They fixed my posting problem, and now I've just got this BSOD problem, I'm sure it has something to do with my graphics card- possibly drivers but I only want to reformat and reinstall as a last resort.

Thx.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Bump, anyone able to help me out?

I think I might have to take my computer back to the shop then, was hoping to get it fixed on my own but its been repeatable freezing and bsoding.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would suggest trying a new video card - just a hunch, but it'll be the quickest way to see if that's the issue.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok will try that, updated my vid card drivers but the BSODs are becoming more and more frequent. 

Last bsod gave this message - IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

thx.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run the driver verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

THX! I think I think fixed it, the problem was that my ram wasn't set at the proper voltage in the BIOS - the OCZ ReaperX need to be set @ 1.85V or else it was cause stability issues. I'm going to test it with a bit and see if I still freeze or BSOD - and I'll keep you guys updated. Thx for all the info and helping me narrow it down.:grin:

I'll also run the driver verifier and let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

Just ran the verifier, rebooted my PC and it logged onto Windows- nothing happened. Is this correct? Should I keep trying it?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Driver Verifier will cause a BSOD. If you fixed the problem with the voltage change, you won't get a BSOD.

So, stop using Driver Verifier and see if you get a BSOD without it.
If you do, post it and someone will analyze it to see if we can determine what caused it.


----------



## dzahi (Dec 14, 2007)

No BSOD problems, I turned off verifier- restarted and everything was fine.
I enabled verifier again, restarted and nothing happened. Turn off and restarted and still didnt get any BSOD.

So it looks like changing the memory voltage helped with my stability issues - and I also changed the command per clock from 1T to 2T which apparently helps with freezing / crashing with my evga 790i ultra sli motherboard.

So it looks like the freezing / crashing problem is solved - but today I noticed that my computer is having problems posting again. ( The motherboards light is on but computer won't power up ) - I pressed the button once, and it didnt turn on. I hit it again and it powered up. What could be causing a posting problem?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

? Bad switch ?
I'd suggest posting over in the Hardware...Motherboard forums for assistance with this issue: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/


----------

